# Scooters Motorworks is back



## Scooter SMW (Sep 22, 2008)

For those of you that do not know me. I am Scooter from the old Scooters Motorworks and GM -Racing days. I was also the Scooter that was working at Tekin. I am on my own again and am starting my old company back up. I am selling batteries and will be coming out with a brushless system in October. I am also reselling products for Diggity Design, GRP engines and will be bringing more products online as time goes on. I am still in Ohio and I hope to see a lot of you at the local tracks by Cleveland.


----------



## Bill Auchterlonie (Sep 27, 2001)

Awesome Scooter. You were always friendly and helpful at Tekin and I'm sure you will be successful in your new business. Scooter has a ton of knowledge and is always helpful to his customers. Good luck buddy


----------



## Scooter SMW (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Bill and my Honda still runs great


----------



## dancingd (Oct 24, 1998)

Bill Auchterlonie said:


> Awesome Scooter. You were always friendly and helpful at Tekin and I'm sure you will be successful in your new business. Scooter has a ton of knowledge and is always helpful to his customers. Good luck buddy


I also would like to say good luck on your new business...:thumbsup:You were there for me when I had the question and you helped with the answers...

Dennis


----------



## Scooter SMW (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## tats31 (Jun 11, 2006)

hey scooter im looking forward to it.
You going into brushless motors and speedcontrols or just motors


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

good deal Scooter congrats


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

scooter is da man! good luck bro.

Cory


----------



## Scooter SMW (Sep 22, 2008)

I will be doing esc and motors. a sport version, a pro sensored version and looks like a rock crawler and a 1/8th scale version. Well at least that is the idea. Will also have a full line of sensored based ROAR legal motors


----------



## TroyGut (Jan 10, 2006)

Scooter,

Honda you say? You <Bleep><Bleep><Bleep><Bleep><Bleep><Bleep><Bleep> JK


Good luck and you got the contact information for me. Stay in touch.


Troy Gutterridge


----------



## Jesse Bean (Sep 26, 2004)

Good Luck with your new company Scooter! I really appreciated how helpful you were to me while you were at Tekin. I wish you the best!
Jesse Bean


----------

